# Meyer Lemon



## Grampa Don (Mar 30, 2019)

Our lemon tree is in blossom.  Smells nice.



Don


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 30, 2019)

When life gives you lemons - - - - (A stand in your future?)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2019)

Beautiful Don, I would love to have my own lemon tree, so many things you can do with lemons! :lemo:


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 31, 2019)

Spectacular!

It just occurred to me; I had never seen a lemon flower before this, that I was aware of.


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 31, 2019)

The tree was a spindly little thing on close out about 40 years ago in the garden section of a hardware store that no longer exists .  I think I paid about $3 for it.  It produces a lot of lemons.

Don


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 31, 2019)

I had no idea lemons had such a beautiful blossom. I've heard a lot about Meyer lemons recently. I even found a recipe that called for using the regular and Meyer variety. I think they are suppose to be sweeter and less acidic. They are very pricey and are only in our stores for a short period of time. I held off on making the recipe.


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 31, 2019)

They aren't sweet enough that I would just eat one, but they are sweeter than a regular lemon.  They make good lemonade.

There is an invasive insect in our area that is spreading a disease that kills citrus trees.  Hopefully, it will miss our little tree.

Don


----------



## Falcon (Mar 31, 2019)

I've had one in my  back yard  for years.  Usually  loaded with  fruit.   I  never   buy  lemons  at the store.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 31, 2019)

I have one in a pot and it has a lot of blooms this year.  We will see if I have any lemons.  If none this year it is going into the dumpster. Lot of blooms last year and one lemon.  A squirrel (sic) got it.  I watched as he swatted it over the fence and ran away with it.  Enough is enough.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 31, 2019)

terry123 said:


> I have one in a pot and it has a lot of blooms this year.  We will see if I have any lemons.  If none this year it is going into the dumpster. Lot of blooms last year and one lemon.  A squirrel (sic) got it.  I watched as he swatted it over the fence and ran away with it.  Enough is enough.



Of all the nerve!!


----------



## terry123 (Mar 31, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Of all the nerve!!


He does have it!! I have watched him or his friends sit on my fence, shell their peanuts and drop the empty shells on my patio for me to sweep up. These Houston ones have it made. They know we cannot shoot them! When I was a little girl I remember my daddy going hunting and bringing back a ton of them for mama to fry up and they were good eating.  You could not pay me enough to eat one now.  My BIL lives in the country and he shoots them in season and cooks them but my sis and I will not touch them.  Had enough when we were kids!


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 31, 2019)

So that's where all my peanuts have been going!




Don


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 31, 2019)

@ Grampa Don

Sneaky lil' devil. :laugh:


----------

